# baby sand shark



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

where can i get a baby sand shark how big will it get and whats there speed or growth like

as i have posted i would like to start with a 75 gallon for now and once my cariba pond is built i will be able to use my 210 for this sand shark as im sure even this will not be big enough to house him for life i wil upgrade wen nessicary


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> where can i get a baby sand shark how big will it get and whats there speed or growth like
> 
> as i have posted i would like to start with a 75 gallon for now and once my cariba pond is built i will be able to use my 210 for this sand shark as im sure even this will not be big enough to house him for life i wil upgrade wen nessicary


from what i know they could go anywhere from 5 to 10 inches. idk if you can buy them because they are on the watch list for endangerment (again im not 100% about this). I would ask some of the sponsors to the right, i think they can bring in fish if they can find it.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i will thanks


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i always wanted to get a shark, i emailed george at SA and he said he would be able to bring one in if i was really interested. 







good luck


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont think you will find an actual sand shark unless your cathing it, they get like multiple feet long, there are only a few common sharks sold for aquariua and the most common is bamboo sharks, you can actually get them as eggs which is super cool.. 75 might be ok for maybe a year..


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont know what the hell kind it is but ASH has one anout 30" i guess really sweet looking!!!

edit ok i think its a nurse shark really sweet eyes thats for sure


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i have searched the web and i can find nothing like the shark i want it is sandy colored and is found i belive in most big aquarium petting zoo you can pet the rays and these i cant remember what they are called the petstore had 2 of them they were about 1 1/2 feet long i must ask the owner but he wasnt there yester day

if any one knows what type im talking about please feel free to share as ive bin on this stupid computer for 2 days now looking for a shark and cant find that perticular one wtf


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> i have searched the web and i can find nothing like the shark i want it is sandy colored and is found i belive in most big aquarium petting zoo you can pet the rays and these i cant remember what they are called the petstore had 2 of them they were about 1 1/2 feet long i must ask the owner but he wasnt there yester day
> 
> if any one knows what type im talking about please feel free to share as ive bin on this stupid computer for 2 days now looking for a shark and cant find that perticular one wtf


im sure you found these sites but just in case how about in here..

http://library.thinkquest.org/J0110481/difsharks.html

http://42explore.com/shark2.htm

there are over 300 species of sharks

my lfs had a black tip reef shark LOOKS AMAZING, i always wanted to have one maybe some day in the far future. He has had it for years now and its only 3-4 feet big. the tank is not big enough for him he nose is smushed from hitting it when turning. He was moved to a larger tank. He said he got it as a baby for $1500. pretty nuts.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i dont think you will find an actual sand shark unless your cathing it, they get like multiple feet long, there are only a few common sharks sold for aquariua and the most common is bamboo sharks, you can actually get them as eggs which is super cool.. 75 might be ok for maybe a year..


i think bamboo sharks are f*cking awesome. in thailand at the aquarium they had a few tanks of bamboo sharks. one particularly interesting bamboo shark tank had different eggs at different stages, and even free swimming newly hatched bamboo sharks. they're really cool creatures. not sure how large they get though. personally i wouldnt want to keep a shark in a home aquarium unless i had a HUGE tank. there's a 4000G+ shark tank at Big Als, but even those small reef sharks seem completely cramped.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Puff said:


> i dont think you will find an actual sand shark unless your cathing it, they get like multiple feet long, there are only a few common sharks sold for aquariua and the most common is bamboo sharks, you can actually get them as eggs which is super cool.. 75 might be ok for maybe a year..


i think bamboo sharks are f*cking awesome. in thailand at the aquarium they had a few tanks of bamboo sharks. one particularly interesting bamboo shark tank had different eggs at different stages, and even free swimming newly hatched bamboo sharks. they're really cool creatures. not sure how large they get though. personally i wouldnt want to keep a shark in a home aquarium unless i had a HUGE tank. there's a 4000G+ shark tank at Big Als, but even those small reef sharks seem completely cramped.
[/quote]

The reef shark at my lfs was in a huge tank not sure how big but at least 10 feet long 6 feet high square tank, and still it had his nose rubbed against the glass. I feel so bad for it but looks amazing you need a huge ass swimming pool for a reef shark.

i just noticed where ur from WTF is going on with the nucks???? i am going to boycott hockey for a few weeks...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

if the one your wanting to get you said was a sandy color and you could touch it with the rays then it might be a Nurse Shark, every shark i have seen that you can pet is a Nurse Shark

Does anyone have a pic of their Bamboo Shark or any shark?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> if the one your wanting to get you said was a sandy color and you could touch it with the rays then it might be a Nurse Shark, every shark i have seen that you can pet is a Nurse Shark
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of their Bamboo Shark or any shark?


i've raised and kept a variety of sharks...have to look through my hard drive..heres one..and once that nurse gets large..8-10ft large...trust me you don't want to stick you hand in there...lol


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

thePACK said:


> if the one your wanting to get you said was a sandy color and you could touch it with the rays then it might be a Nurse Shark, every shark i have seen that you can pet is a Nurse Shark
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of their Bamboo Shark or any shark?


i've raised and kept a variety of sharks...have to look through my hard drive..heres one..and once that nurse gets large..8-10ft large...trust me you don't want to stick you hand in there...lol
[/quote]

thats prolly one of the coolest things ive seen!!!!!!!!!!! how big is that one? and what size of tank? how much it cost? i am for somereason very intrigued


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> if the one your wanting to get you said was a sandy color and you could touch it with the rays then it might be a Nurse Shark, every shark i have seen that you can pet is a Nurse Shark
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of their Bamboo Shark or any shark?


i've raised and kept a variety of sharks...have to look through my hard drive..heres one..and once that nurse gets large..8-10ft large...trust me you don't want to stick you hand in there...lol
[/quote]

thats prolly one of the coolest things ive seen!!!!!!!!!!! how big is that one? and what size of tank? how much it cost? i am for somereason very intrigued
[/quote]
video


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this is what a bamboo shark looks like as a juvenile. they look awesome IMO.










need a minimum of 180G. grow to roughly a foot long (in captivity) and upwards of 40 inches in the wild.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thats what i plan on getting a few years down the line. and bamboo sharks turn a sand colour as adults.


----------

